# Bragança the coldest city in portugal where usualy snows



## checco24 (Jul 31, 2004)

Bragança is a municipality in north-eastern Portugal and the capital of the district of Bragança.It lies on a branch of the Sabor River south of the Culebra Mountains, 255 km northeast of Porto, 515 km from Lisbon and 22 km. from the Spanish border. The city is at an elevation of 700m.

Originally Bragança was a Celtic city known as Brigantia, it later romanized it's actual name. Historically the city has been important as the seat of the House of Bragança, which provided the kings of Portugal from 1640 to 1910 and the emperors of Brazil from 1822 to 1889; their feudal castle (built 1187) still remains. Catherine of Bragança became the queen consort (1662) of Charles II of England. An episcopal see, Bragança was the capital of the historical Trás-os-Montes province

Fotos by Karsh


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

Great pics. The city looks more 'new' than Lisbon.


----------



## cheesy bob (Jan 14, 2007)

not many people outside but it looks pretty good I guess I like the simple style square looking apartment buildings


----------



## checco24 (Jul 31, 2004)

Tuscani01 said:


> Great pics. The city looks more 'new' than Lisbon.


 yes they have built a lot of new buildings, because the population duplicate there, in many cities in portugal is the same but they have a old part, i have posted same photos showing the old part


----------



## checco24 (Jul 31, 2004)

cheesy bob said:


> not many people outside but it looks pretty good I guess I like the simple style square looking apartment buildings


it's because it was very cold, and i guess it was sunday


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Actually...... great thread. A 4 seasons post in Portugal of all places.

I for one learned something. Thanks!!!


----------



## checco24 (Jul 31, 2004)

it's the most remote city in portugal , i'ts a cold city, sometimes in the winter the temp reachs -10 degree, and in the summer it's very hot usualy it's reach 40 degree, the city is in the mountains.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Interesting place, very neat.

Thanks for the photo tour :cheers:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

looks very cold. i like the huge trees aside the road.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

wonderful..!!
it looks very clean and neat...

I see more green than white,,.. although it's in cold place.. 
it's plentiful scene...


----------



## MikeN (Jan 13, 2006)

Really nice town, looks very cleanly, I like it.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome city!!


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

It’s hard to believe that this town is in the Iberian peninsula! The greenery, the commie blocks and the cute low-rises place it somewhere in Eastern Europe, probably in ex-Yugoslavia.


----------



## yerfdog (Dec 9, 2006)

beautiful pics

something about the town looks really clean and modern, even on the really old streets

looks like a nice place. thanks for posting.


----------



## checco24 (Jul 31, 2004)

yes, the northern portugal is very diferent from the southern portugal, like arquithecture, the weather, the way they speak even the people are diferent


----------



## checco24 (Jul 31, 2004)

yes, the northern portugal is very diferent from the southern portugal, like arquithecture, the weather, the way they speak even the people are diferent


----------



## checco24 (Jul 31, 2004)

the landscape around bragança
































new buldings


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

It has charming


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Very beautiful city. A true portuguese gem!


----------



## otro (May 27, 2007)

very impressive. Portugal is so clean, no dirt on the roads and all the lines meet very nicely. There must be either a social concisousness regarding littering, or a massive public works department.


----------

